# The Crazy/Unique/Wacky Fish Tanks Thread



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Fish pedicures:


























Natural exfoliation, uck.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

loL!


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

I want the toilet tank!! Needs a different seat and plants though! Wonder how much that is....  Im not sure how it would be functional since you have to have water for your toilet, wouldnt leave much room for fish.


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow never seen fish pedicures... pretty gross! Are those otos?


----------



## 46740 (Jul 10, 2011)

They're some type of fish from Thailand I'm pretty sure.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

It's a gara species I believe.


----------



## zoragen (Nov 3, 2009)

Many places have outlawed fish pedi's 'cause of health concerns.

I remember when I was a kid standing very still in a lake & letting blue gills nip at me:biggrin:


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

I'd get a fish pedi just for the hell of it haha. seems pretty damn interesting. it's obviously gross due to various reasons but still. If you had your own freshly set up fish pedi tank it would be awesome. 

also i saw the toilet one so many times. they're supposed to be half toilet water and half fish tank. so like 2.5gallons tank? I'd make it a shrimp tank for sure.

I love the sink though, that's awesome. And it would be a shrimp tank too. Not to mention that's the perfect view for watching some shrimps!


----------



## Bettacrazy (May 22, 2011)

panda garra, there was an article on them in the may issue of TFH.


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZH96MhITOlk&feature=player_embedded
here's a morally questionable setup.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

knuggs said:


> I want the toilet tank!! Needs a different seat and plants though! Wonder how much that is....  Im not sure how it would be functional since you have to have water for your toilet, wouldnt leave much room for fish.


Water change = flush lever!

What's with the deep fryer gold fish setup? I don't get it.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Deep fryer tank vid! That was crazy! If it's not that hot then how does it fry food and how the heck to the goldfish not rollover from grease and heat....


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

crazy cool...


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

the sink is amazing...... i would happily have that as a tank


----------



## josolanes (Feb 28, 2012)

The sink is pretty cool. I also really like the office divider aquarium


----------



## carpalstunna (Mar 22, 2012)

This guy has made these plans for a 5000 gallon tank in his house.


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

knuggs said:


> Deep fryer tank vid! That was crazy! If it's not that hot then how does it fry food and how the heck to the goldfish not rollover from grease and heat....


they were showing how the temps stay perfectly cool down below compared to the heat above.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow, that's a ridiculously tall tank. To keep this going:

Sorry for the 2nd pic, I had to.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey xenxes: Are there pics with no reflective background?


----------



## ali0chka (Apr 9, 2012)

The fish peddy is actually pretty amazing. There is an untreatable skin condition called psoriasis which is effectively kept under control by having fish eat the skin flakes (*yuck*) that the disease created. These fish are a type of loach called _garra ruffa_...


----------



## binako (Aug 8, 2011)

AirstoND said:


> Hey xenxes: Are there pics with no reflective background?











Does this count?


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

took awhile, but close enough

Where are u getting these pics?


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

binako said:


> Does this count?


Lol! 









Hmm, sushi restaurant?









Oh and I found a side profile of the toilet-tank, don't worry it's fish-safe


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Those betta domes would be pretty awesome with shrimp!


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Chrisinator said:


> Those betta domes would be pretty awesome with shrimp!


I know! I've always wondered about building a crazy fish/shrimp tunnel throughout the house:


























or inverted tunnel










But less realistic.


----------



## ghotifish (Feb 16, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000R7ITUO/?tag=047-20


----------

